# open Venice charter Spots aug. 11 &12



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

hey 
Got some spots open aug 11 & 12 fishing venice with Eddie burger and Kevin beach. 

Txt 8326915976 if you think you may be interested


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Still looking


----------



## TC1 (Mar 30, 2006)

When are you leaving and coming back. I might be able to pull it off if I can get someone to watch dogs. Tuna trip? Thanks matt


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Matt B said:


> When are you leaving and coming back. I might be able to pull it off if I can get someone to watch dogs. Tuna trip? Thanks matt


Leaving aug. 10 morn. Returning aug. 13. Morn.

Sent you a PM also


----------

